# Load Bearing Wall



## Ozzie16 (Mar 24, 2006)

How can you tell if if if a wall is load bearing?


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't take this as the only criteria, but it is a good rule of thumb.  If the wall is running perpendicular to the roof or floor joists over head, it's likely that it is a load bearing wall.  If the wall is running in the same direction, it's likely not a load bearing wall


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not trying to be smart. This subject has come up very often. The very best advice is to get someone who knows how to determine whether a wall is load bearing. Hire a pro for an afternoon or get one that you know to swing by and check it out. You can look at these links and get an idea of the typical response you will receive here. It is very hard to tell a person if a wall is load bearing without seeing it. There are just too many variables. There are good suggestions and clues to look for, but absolutely no-one on this forum can tell you with certainty whether your wall is load bearing without seeing it.

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=359
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=445
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=360
[URL="http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=101]http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=101[/URL]

Tom in KY


----------

